# the wonderful world of fedora



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2008)

ive been having decent luck with fedora 9. not a bad distro to try out if you are an expert in ubuntu and want something a little different.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya its pretty good so far!

I know a company trying to run their systems off it and that was pretty funny, took about a month to decide to switch to redhat like I told them in the first place, considering they need the support.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

Fedora is my distro of choice. I find it just as noob friendly as Ubuntu, but it's much more compatible with things you find in the wild.

I prefer KDE on it tho. You should install KDE4.1 and see how you like it, Easy.

Also, if you haven't done it yet, install the Livna repo. That's where you get all your non-free packages.



niko084 said:


> Ya its pretty good so far!
> 
> I know a company trying to run their systems off it and that was pretty funny, took about a month to decide to switch to redhat like I told them in the first place, considering they need the support.


If they didn't need the support, CentOS would've been the better choice anyway.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2008)

well sadly i am using ubuntu right now. there are too many bugs with virtualizing vista. ubuntu however worked just fine with the latest distro.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Fedora is my distro of choice. I find it just as noob friendly as Ubuntu, but it's much more compatible with things you find in the wild.
> 
> I prefer KDE on it tho. You should install KDE4.1 and see how you like it, Easy.
> 
> Also, if you haven't done it yet, install the Livna repo. That's where you get all your non-free packages.


Fedora is also one of my favorites by far.





> If they didn't need the support, CentOS would've been the better choice anyway.


Yes, its a chain of Papa Johns pizza stores owned by the same guy.. The guy he has on to handle all his technical stuff is a fricken moron! I could hire 90% of the kids here on TPU under 18 that would be able to do a better job I think with a little bit of help in the networking section.

He can't support linux which is why they needed the support, a complete failure, and any large company trying to put a unstable linux distro into a production environment is just retarded. Within the first few weeks they had systems down in various stores and network issues for days on end, severely hurting their customer service numbers....


----------



## niko084 (Nov 6, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well sadly i am using ubuntu right now. there are too many bugs with virtualizing vista. ubuntu however worked just fine with the latest distro.



In that case question for ya... Being I'm not certain myself..

If I run windows vista *7 cough cough* in a VM under XP will I still have dx10 capabilities?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2008)

niko084 said:


> In that case question for ya... Being I'm not certain myself..
> 
> If I run windows vista *7 cough cough* in a VM under XP will I still have dx10 capabilities?



i dont think so.


----------



## zithe (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to get back into fedora. It's so much nicer than Ubuntu. 


Compiz-Fusion worked without me having to do anything. It won't work at all, now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2008)

zithe said:


> I want to get back into fedora. It's so much nicer than Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> Compiz-Fusion worked without me having to do anything. It won't work at all, now.



yea, as a system i think fedora is stronger. i also got combiz fusion to work without any hassle. fedora is a nice step once you figure out the basics of linux using ubuntu.


----------



## DIBL (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried Fedoracore 7, or maybe it was 8 -- whatever was current 2 years ago.  But I was already hooked on Debian and KDE -- started with Kubuntu 6.06 and I still like Kubuntu.  Fedoracore didn't feel as fast on my rig -- Compiz was definitely slower, and the package installation process seemed clunky.  Probably just because I was already trained on dpkg.  

But, I think maybe sidux is actually the best of the Debians -- I run it with KDE 3.5.10 on the same system where Kubuntu 8.10 runs.  Sidux actually has fewer issues than Kubuntu -- installs faster, boots faster, breaks just about never.  Kubuntu is just a habit, I guess


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2008)

linux suffers from the same problems as mac: it is about as compatible as a retard in bionuclear physics.
I love linux, but you will be spending more time getting it to do what you want than doing what you want to do with it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> linux suffers from the same problems as mac: it is about as compatible as a retard in bionuclear physics.
> I love linux, but you will be spending more time getting it to do what you want than doing what you want to do with it.



true, but that wont last forever. i mean if you want it to replace your windows desktop it is almost there. you only need half a brain now as compared to a couple of years ago when you needed to be computer literate.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 as my main OS but I really want to switch to Fedora 10. The only problem is getting it. I'm hoping it'll be in a January magazine but I requested a free cd at the start of the month.

One thing I love about Kubuntu - Adept.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2008)

i really enjoy using fedora. i havnt tried 10 yet. probably after christmas. ubuntu is great as well but i prefer more of a linux feel to my linux OSs. which is one reason why i prefer freebsd. it is a long story.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

glad you like fedora have you seen the article i wrote?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2009)

well version 10 is fail on my system because of the new xorg system. so i have me new linux rig with fc9 installed again.im running 1920x1080 with nvidia drivers over hdmi.


----------



## Fox34 (Jan 15, 2009)

how goes the integration of input devices like a camera and junk? also hows the gaming? Emulators and junk. Basically the switch from *cough*windows *gag* threw up in my mouth a little  does everything you normally do work?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2009)

heh i finally got FC10 to work properly on my rig. So far it is faster than FC9. I will let you know more later.


----------



## Fox34 (Jan 15, 2009)

look pretty?


----------



## zithe (Jan 15, 2009)

Does it have 3d Acceleration this time? XD


----------



## Fox34 (Jan 15, 2009)

zithe said:


> Does it have 3d Acceleration this time? XD



lol I hope so, such a pain in the ass, I even wrote the guide and still have to climb a mountain to get it to work


----------



## zithe (Jan 15, 2009)

Fox34 said:


> lol I hope so, such a pain in the ass, I even wrote the guide and still have to climb a mountain to get it to work



I tried a guide and screwed up my install. I screwed a step up somewhere. I was getting furious at the idea that they wouldn't release it with 3d acceleration and grabbed my Ubuntu 7.10 disk. 

When I used fedora, that was the only time I EVER had compiz-fusion working. Never worked with any version of ubuntu with my X1800XT.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2009)

zithe said:


> Does it have 3d Acceleration this time? XD



9 had 3d acceleration as well if you used the ATI drivers in the Livna repo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2009)

well now even in fc10 i cant get any vms running. qemu and kqemu will not load any of my windows xp install CDs. it just sits there in the blue install screen at the "Setup is starting Windows."  XEN has been deprecated and my CPU doesnt have the ability to run the KVM hypervisor. damnit.


----------

